# Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600



## iBlack22 (24. Mai 2019)

*Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

Mahlzeit zusammen, 

meine im Pc verbaute Enermax 120er WaKü gibt so langsam den Geist auf ( wird immer wieder extrem laut die Pumpe und ab und zu ob wohl ich nichts mache am Pc geht die Temp mehre °c hoch ) 

jetzt sollte ne neue Her habt ihr nen Tip ? sollte nicht all zu teuer sein und ich denke es sollte ne 240er sein ..... 

Würde ich mal über ein paar Vorschläge freuen


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

Wenn AIO würde ich eine mit einem 240mm Radiator nehmen.

Im allgemeinem sind sie alle gleich gut. Manche Unterscheiden sich halt in dem noch alles mit eigener Software geregelt werden kann.
Die Hersteller Alphacool und bequit nutzen Radiatoren aus Kupfer und kein Alu was mit dem Kupfer reagieren kann und schneller korrodiert.
Leider machen bei diesen AIOs die Pumpen oft Probleme.

Wenn du ein günstigen und gute AIO suchst würde ich mir mal die AIOs von Cooler Master anschauen.
Da kannst einen mit 240mm Radiator auch schon ab 69 Euro bekommen. Haben wir in einem unserer Rechner verbaut und sind mit der AIO ganz zufrieden.

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal schauen ob bei deiner eine Schraube zum befüllen vorhanden ist und etwas destilliertes Wasser mit einer Spritze hinzufügen. Möglich das du nur etwas Luft in deiner AIO hast. Aber dazu die AIO ausbauen und nicht im verbautem Zustand versuchen aufzufüllen.


----------



## iBlack22 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du auch mal schauen ob bei deiner eine Schraube zum befüllen vorhanden ist und etwas destilliertes Wasser mit einer Spritze hinzufügen. Möglich das du nur etwas Luft in deiner AIO hast.



Hi schon nach geschaut leider hat das meine AiO nicht, Danke dir für den Tip mit der Cooler Master ich werde sie mir mal anschauen ...... Preislich dachte ich so Unter 100€ ....... hab gerade gesehen bei Alternate gibt es gerade bis zu 40% auf Ausgewählte AiO mal schauen was ich da so finde


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

laut Geizhals verbaut Enermax Kupferkühler und Alu Radiatoren , vielleicht sitzen die Finnen im Kühler schon zu. Wenn du doch sowieso schon planst eine neue zu kaufen, dann versuch doch mal sie zu öffnen. Vielleicht kannst du sie etwas reinigen , die Kühlfinnen einmal durch spülen. Wasser neu auffüllen. 
Entweder es klappt und du kannst dich freuen , oder es klappt nicht , dann kaufst du halt wirklich eine neue wie eigentlich geplant 
Ich habe leider nichts dazu gefunden ob die wieder befüllbar ist , aber probieren kannst du es ja mal.

Und kaufen würde ich auf jeden fall mindestens eine 240er, besser sogar 360er. Dein Prozessor kommt ja gut mit 240mm aus, aber falls du mal die CPU wechseln solltest , hast du so etwas Kühlpower in Reserve 
120mm würde ich aber nicht noch mal kaufen.


----------



## iBlack22 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> laut Geizhals verbaut Enermax Kupferkühler und Alu Radiatoren , vielleicht sitzen die Finnen im Kühler schon zu. Wenn du doch sowieso schon planst eine neue zu kaufen, dann versuch doch mal sie zu öffnen. Vielleicht kannst du sie etwas reinigen , die Kühlfinnen einmal durch spülen. Wasser neu auffüllen.
> Entweder es klappt und du kannst dich freuen , oder es klappt nicht , dann kaufst du halt wirklich eine neue wie eigentlich geplant
> Ich habe leider nichts dazu gefunden ob die wieder befüllbar ist , aber probieren kannst du es ja mal.
> 
> ...



HI danke dir für die Info nen 360er passt leider nicht ins Gehäuse ( nutze das Fractal Design Meshify C Mini ) und da meine Grafikkarte etwas lang ist kann ich vorne nicht die klappe raus nehmen um dann einen 360er einbauen zu können deswegen muss die AiO nach oben gebaut werden. Nen Tip eventuell welche 240er ich nehmen soll ?


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

Würde zur BQ Silent Loop 240 greifen, da Kupfer Radiator und wieder befüllbar. Preislich light diese jedoch über deinem Budget, ab ~105€
Habe in einem meiner Systeme die 280er auf einem 2600x und kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen, habe die AIO aber gleich nach Erhalt nochmal entlüftet


----------



## Ace (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

kommt drauf an ob du auf blink blink stehst oder nicht?Habe das selbe Gehäuse
und eine Alphacool Eisbaer 240 verbaut, liegt aber etwas über deinem Budget.Habe  2x 240 Radi drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

Leider gibt es die Phobya custom Loop kits nicht mehr  waren der P/L Schlager.
Eine AIO ist ein Gimik welches quasi mit high end Lüku in manchen Fällen gleich aufliegt, jedoch bedingt durch die geringe Fläche schnell an ihre Grenzen stößt.
Weiter massive negativ Punkte:
Defakto fast immer eine Kombination aus ALU und Kupfer – führt unweigerlich zu Korrosion dabei wird sich mit der Zeit das Kupfer auflösen, da man leider das Kühlmittel nicht tauschen kann.
Die Pumpen sind bedingt durch die Bauform im Cpu Kühlblock und deswegen nicht entkoppelt bzw nicht von hoher Qualität.
Aios sind quasi Einweglösungen die nur in sehr speziellen Fällen Sinn machen.
BSP Fall - jemand baut sich einen mini Pc zusammen und bildet sich ein, er muss einen 9900k betreiben. Da wird es Sinn machen, weil da wird keine highend Lüku jemals passen.


Schau dir das Noctua line up einmal an – zb den NH-U14S   
Weiterer Vorteil, der Kühler wird auch in zukünftige Sockelgenerationen überleben  Noctua bietet immer Kits an wenn ein neuer Sockel am Markt erscheint.


Linus Techtipps – Aios vs Aircooling The BEST Cooling Solution - Air or Water - FINAL ANSWER


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

Die Alu Kupfer Geschichte wird etwas zu kritisch gesehen. Die haben das, dank reichlich Chemie, ganz gut im Griff und die Teile laufen über Jahre, wenn nicht  irgendwas andere den Geist aufgibt. Dadurch das eine AiO mehrere Bauteile hat gibt es mehr potentielle Problemstellen. Ich kenne aber nicht wenige AiOs die 5-8 Jahre bereits fehlerfrei laufen. Bis auf ALC nutzen alle Alu+Kuper, immer eines was da gut ist^^

Ich finde eine AiO steht und fällt mit der Pumpe. Ist die Murks oder Laut oder Fehleranfällig, nützt das ganze Teil nix. Deswegen nehme ich auch Abstand von den ALC-Lösungen, also auch der Silent Loop.

Mein Tipp ist die Captain 240 Pro, die Corsair Pro (ohne Platinum) und als P/L Tipp die Cooler Masters



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Linus Techtipps – Aios vs Aircooling The BEST Cooling Solution - Air or Water - FINAL ANSWER



Herrlich, mal wieder so ein brilliantes Linus Video. Schön dass er ein TR System nimmt, darauf optimierte Luftkühler, während die AiOs nicht Ansatzweise den Heatpreader abdecken können. Mit dem richtigen Testaufbau kann man halt das Ergebnis bekommen, dass man für sein Video gerne haben möchte!


----------



## iBlack22 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

Die Eisbaer 240 hatte ich mir auch angeschaut würde aber vorne nicht mehr rein passen auf grund der Grafikkarte wäre also nur oben eine Montage möglich. mmhhhh aber ich seh schon das ich wohl etwas mehr ausgeben muss für etwas Bessers.... Danke dir für die Info und das Bild


----------



## Ace (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

was für eine Grafikkarte hast du den?


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Alu Kupfer Geschichte wird etwas zu kritisch gesehen. Die haben das, dank reichlich Chemie, ganz gut im Griff und die Teile laufen über Jahre, wenn nicht  irgendwas andere den Geist aufgibt. Dadurch das eine AiO mehrere Bauteile hat gibt es mehr potentielle Problemstellen. Ich kenne aber nicht wenige AiOs die 5-8 Jahre bereits fehlerfrei laufen. Bis auf ALC nutzen alle Alu+Kuper, immer eines was da gut ist^^
> 
> Ich finde eine AiO steht und fällt mit der Pumpe. Ist die Murks oder Laut oder Fehleranfällig, nützt das ganze Teil nix. Deswegen nehme ich auch Abstand von den ALC-Lösungen, also auch der Silent Loop.



 Hab meine damalige h80 nach einem Jahr verkauft(guter Freund). Die lief knappe 5 Jahre, dann dürfte die Pumpe luft gezogen haben und das war dann das Ende ……..
 In jeder AIO ist ein Glycol basiertes Mittelchen X drinnen. Die halten bedingt(der Korrosionsprozess wird verlangsamt, weiters nimmt dieser mit dem Alter der Flüssigkeit ab), optimal wäre es wenn man es tauschen könnte nur das geht eben bauartbedingt nicht.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Herrlich, mal wieder so ein brilliantes Linus Video. Schön dass er ein TR System nimmt, darauf optimierte Luftkühler, während die AiOs nicht Ansatzweise den Heatpreader abdecken können. Mit dem richtigen Testaufbau kann man halt das Ergebnis bekommen, dass man für sein Video gerne haben möchte!



 Ja das Linus Video ist nicht 100% optimal aber Asetek hat soweit ich weiß bis heute keinen TR Aufsatz. Dazu einmal ein Video von gamers nexus der eben genau das Problem beleuchtet hat.
 Bis 250 W schafft ein NH-14 locker und ist einer AIO(240er in dem Aufbau) in punkto Lautstärke quasi ebenbürtig.
 Aber schau dir das Video mal an 
Threadripper Cooler Comparison: Full Coverage Liquid vs. Air - Invidious


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hab meine damalige h80 nach einem Jahr verkauft(guter Freund). Die lief knappe 5 Jahre, dann dürfte die Pumpe luft gezogen haben und das war dann das Ende ……..
> In jeder AIO ist ein Glycol basiertes Mittelchen X drinnen. Die halten bedingt(der Korrosionsprozess wird verlangsamt, weiters nimmt dieser mit dem Alter der Flüssigkeit ab), optimal wäre es wenn man es tauschen könnte nur das geht eben bauartbedingt nicht.



Das ist was das man vor Allem den Aseteks (so solide die Gen 6 auch mittlerweile ist) vorhalten muss: Der fehlende Fillport. Bei CM und der von mir präferierten Deepcool (tolle Pumpe, dank der Kapsel im Radi fast luftfrei) kann man nachfüllen und einen kompletten Tausch machen 
(geht theoretisch auch bei Corsair/asetek, aber Aufwand ist kaum zu rechtfertigen)


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis bezüglich dem Cooler Master. Am Kühler und am Radiator befindet sich jeweils ein Siegel  worauf auf ein Garantieverlust beim entfernen des Siegels hingewiesen wird. Darunter befindet sich am Kühler und auch am Radiator ein Füllport über eine kleine Schraube.


----------



## iBlack22 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*



Ace schrieb:


> was für eine Grafikkarte hast du den?


Hab ne Asus AREZ Vega 56 im gehäuse


----------



## Ace (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

das passt dann nicht vorne mit dem Radi ausser du machst die Vega auch mit WaKü.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

Guck dir die folgende Kühllösung an - mit einem sehr ausführlichen Testvideo: YouTube - IgorsLab - Test der neuen Deepcool Captain 240 Pro
Meine (sehr gute) Arctic 240er WaKü kommt in die Jahre und wird bei mir bald durch das Teil ersetzt.


----------



## Ace (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

ist ja auch immer eine Frage des Geschmacks mir gefällt das Teil überhaupt nicht,meine Eisbaer ist auch sehr gut und höre sie auch nicht.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Neue AIO WaKü gesucht für AMd Ryzen 2600*

Ja, das bunte Bling-Bling ist bei mir auch nicht unbedingt das Kaufkriterium. Nur ist es die einzige (gute und leise) AIO-WaKü mit einem Ventilsystem welches vor Leckschäden schützt.


----------

